# TC35 with trailer



## McDuugle (Sep 11, 2021)

What’s the most weight/ biggest trailer a New Holland TC35 can tow? I’m asking because I would like to give hay rides and can’t seem to find any data on this.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

What does your tractor weigh, 3000-3500 pounds, how much weight can you stop is the most important consideration.
To if you have any slopes your tractor is not big (heavy) enough to have much trailer or many riders.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a good article in regards to towing, although there are not many recommendations out there in regards to towing people around. Lots of safety and liability issues, I would think. 









4 Things to Consider When Towing With a Tractor


A John Deere Sub Compact Utility Tractor has a variety of uses, including the ability to tow large loads, such as a boat or trailer, across your property. There are still a few things you should consider when moving a trailer or hookup to be sure it’s done safely.




agriculture.papemachinery.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

What size trailer you going to use and how many people you talking?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Heck, I used to pull fully loaded hay racks, stacked with idiot cubes 10 layers high with my quad. No problem pulling them, BIG problem stopping them. You can pull about anything with a small tractor but stopping it is another story and pulling a hay wagon loaded with humans and some itchy, scratchy hay bales could be quite an experience in as much as the way a hay rack steers, you might get tangled up with the wagon as you jacknife and I guarantee your tractor will come out on the loosing end and possibly you as well if you have to make an emergency stop..

The other thing to consider is liability insurance. Someone gets hurt (besides you) and sues you, you stand to loose everything. PI suits can and do get very expensive.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that the total weight of the trailer and the load can not exceed the weight of the tractor. SidecarFlip has a few good points, liability is one, and the danger of just plain old injury to the riders and / or the operator is another. Just do a little research, without people, and err on the side of caution. Brakes are very important, but so is having a tractor that can use those brake effectively. 

We had an incident on a jobsite in Greenland where a 966 loader was pulling a big old hay wagon, loaded with supplies, to our site from the coast. The operator began a decent down a hill on the main road and the trailer started pushing the loader. Unable to stop, the trailer crowded the loader and the tongue lifted the back end of the 966, caused a jack knife and spun the loader around. The trailer and the contents ended up over and embankment, headed for the river after the pintal eye busted off of the trailer! When I crested the hill, I saw the operator laying in the middle of the road... thought he was dead! I ran to him, and found he was having a smoke and trying not to poop his pants. Apart from the the load of supplies laying scattered on the ground, thankfully no one hurt..... With the 966 loader, we didn't see that coming!!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Heck, I used to pull fully loaded hay racks, stacked with idiot cubes 10 layers high with my quad. No problem pulling them, BIG problem stopping them. You can pull about anything with a small tractor but stopping it is another story and pulling a hay wagon loaded with humans and some itchy, scratchy hay bales could be quite an experience in as much as the way a hay rack steers, you might get tangled up with the wagon as you jacknife and I guarantee your tractor will come out on the loosing end and possibly you as well if you have to make an emergency stop..
> 
> The other thing to consider is liability insurance. Someone gets hurt (besides you) and sues you, you stand to loose everything. PI suits can and do get very expensive.



I am going to say that you are 100% spot on with all of this.......Most of the time you have no way to hook up the trailer brakes to a tractor so you are just relying on the tractor brakes to stop both the tractor and trailer... This is just about a sure way to jack knife if you are not very careful.........Anyone that ha ever hauled a trailer with a good load on it and no trailer brakes knows exactly how this goes and ends......


----------



## McDuugle (Sep 11, 2021)

UPDATE - The trailer is STOLTZFUS 8.5x20. Weight is about 4500 LBS... The TC35 seems to tow it alright but I switched it to the Ford 6600 - any inclination on the towing capacity on that model? Also I am in a place where all the ground is very level, no hills or mountains lol. Both tractors brake fine with the trailer, Im concerned about the transitions and other components.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

McDuugle said:


> UPDATE - The trailer is STOLTZFUS 8.5x20. Weight is about 4500 LBS... The TC35 seems to tow it alright but I switched it to the Ford 6600 - any inclination on the towing capacity on that model? Also I am in a place where all the ground is very level, no hills or mountains lol. Both tractors brake fine with the trailer, Im concerned about the transitions and other components.



Since the 6600 Ford is about 75 HP I am going to say that it will have no problem puling this trailer. I have not ever really worried about the towing capacity of a tractor. Like we have all said above the braking capacity of what you are pulling something with is much more important then the towing capacity. Also, does the trailer that you are using have the electric brake option installed? Electric brakes is an option on all Stoltzfus people hauler wagons.....If so, it would be much safer to install a controller and pigtail on the tractor and use the electric brakes along with the tractor brakes...


----------

